# Fake Genotropin pen(s), advice?



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

Hi so I received two Genotropin pens. One seems obviously fake, the other seems potentially real. The fake one starts 0.1 on the black dial, has a dodgy grey turn bit, and the logo on the pen is a bit dodgy. The possibly real one starts 0.3 on the black dial, and the grey turn bit and logo on the pen are solid.

I received both from the same source. The box for both is the same, with the lot number (or some number) scratched off the bottom of the boxes so I can't see if they match the pen. Though the expiry date and manufacture dates match.

The problem with both is that when I try to plug the log numbers into the Genotropin.co.uk website to register an account (with fake details and proxy ofc), for BOTH pens the lot number on the pen itself is said to not be valid. They are possible from Instanbul... It says that on the sticker on the back of the box, though the sticker is stuck over the top of other writing on the actual box itself in English.

Should I discard both of these or what should I do with them? I did lots of research on the source! They seem legit with the other stuff like tbol and they post actively on certain online communities, so I thought I could trust them with this too. They told me it is pharma. Set me back £360 ((( They do not offer refunds so I won't be getting any money back.

I'd probably go generic next time since at least with generic you know what you get, not possibly baking soda or god knows what... But then most UK domestics only offer stuff that IS counterfeited like .com Hygene when it's meant to be .cn or at least .com.cn... I would try Godtropin but 240 iu is way more than I need doing 2 or 3 iu 5/2, I think the stuff could expire before I use it. And it's a big monetary risk.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Photos will help with responses. I'm sure Pscarb may have made a comment in a thread stating that he would only accept the aforementioned product as genuine if he was handed it personally over the counter by a pharmacist but I'm not sure if it was this product. Post some pics and tag him, hopefully he will be good enough to reply. It's not something I've ever used (or ever would) so I cannot help. Good luck.


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> Photos will help with responses. I'm sure Pscarb may have made a comment in a thread stating that he would only accept the aforementioned product as genuine if he was handed it personally over the counter by a pharmacist but I'm not sure if it was this product. Post some pics and tag him, hopefully he will be good enough to reply. It's not something I've ever used (or ever would) so I cannot help. Good luck.


 Well I basically have one of each of these:






Not my video, but one is exactly like the "fake" one, and the other is exactly like the "real" one. I threw away the boxes. They were identical but had a sticker stuck over the real box with an ID tag that only had 2 lines (though the ones I've seen have 4 lines of numbers) and a bunch of Turkish writing on the overlayed label. The code on the ID tag was not detected by QR reader... But I don't think it is a QR code anyway on the real ones, it's like something else isn't it?

The real one does look legit it's just that it doesn't check out on the Genotropin registration page, it doesn't recognize the lot number as being valid.

I already know one must be fake because of that YouTube video. Would you guys pin them anyway though, knowing they were fake? Or am I better off with a reputable UGL than counterfeit pharma. I've got Pharmacom stuff in the past but reviews on Pharmatropin is kinda mixed...


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Like I said, I wouldn't know. Cannot really comment as to whether I'd pin it either as I wouldn't but purely on the basis that I wouldn't use growth. I guess It's possible that the pen may be legit, but recycled.


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> Like I said, I wouldn't know. Cannot really comment as to whether I'd pin it either as I wouldn't but purely on the basis that I wouldn't use growth. I guess It's possible that the pen may be legit, but recycled.


 I'm just worried about pinning something dangerous. At least with UGL if it's verified you know it's probably legit GH even if not as pure as pharma. But counterfeit I'm not totally sure. Maybe someone with experience using HGH can advise.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

JackTorrance said:


> I'm just worried about pinning something dangerous. At least with UGL if it's verified you know it's probably legit GH even if not as pure as pharma. But counterfeit I'm not totally sure. Maybe someone with experience using HGH can advise.


 I think mate you've pretty much answered your own question.

One is a definite fake, the other doesn't check out verification wise so may well be a better fake ( fakes can come in many quality levels ).

You probably wont die pinning them but you haven't a clue what's in them either. So why risk your health pinning 'unknown' compounds'? Bin them and buy quality Generic that's popular on unsponsored forums..

And tell us the source so no one else here has to get ripped off by this little sxxt!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You can't name a source directly, so just give us a few unsubtle hints.

Try using Peptides....


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

naugahyde said:


> I think mate you've pretty much answered your own question.
> 
> One is a definite fake, the other doesn't check out verification wise so may well be a better fake ( fakes can come in many quality levels ).
> 
> ...


 I managed to get pics (ignore the powder, my protein powder bag broke and went everywhere):



http://imgur.com/91MSi


I got them from a UK domestic source that posts often on Reddit's SteroidSourceTalk, seems to have a good reputation. A few things to note though:

1) I have ordered other stuff from them with no problems and their shipping etc. has been great. It's just these Genos that seem dodgy.

2) They recommend Ansomone over the pens, BUT do label the pens as pharma grade.

3) I haven't e-mailed them about the Genos because they don't offer any refunds on ordered products so I wouldn't get money back anyway, and also because they have done well by me for other stuff I don't really want to create issues with them.

4) The lot number not registering on Genotropin.co.uk may have other reasons? It had Turkish labels stuck over the English, so maybe not intended for UK customers hence not checking out... But for sure one of the pens looks dodgy.

I hope we can mention brands (rather than sources) but I've used a fair bit of Pharmacom stuff and they've been good for me, and have verification for their products. I could try their generic HGH, but have heard mixed reviews on it... Also Hyges... I've seen a lot of people here using .com, though the original is .cn. I think people may be getting success with the .coms even if they are copycats, so I could possibly give them a go. Not found many UK domestics offering .cn Hyge.


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

latblaster said:


> You can't name a source directly, so just give us a few unsubtle hints.
> 
> Try using Peptides....


 Done in my above post. Heard both good and bad about peptides, some people claim they get absolutely nothing from them. If I ran peptides I'd do Ipamorelin with GRF 1-29. HGH is just so much easier for long term use... Once daily injection for the doses I want, plus there's no real consensus on the dosages of Ipam and GRF 1-29 needed to emulate, say, 3 iu of HGH, or 4 iu etc.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

JackTorrance said:


> I managed to get pics (ignore the powder, my protein powder bag broke and went everywhere):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sucks...Could you kick up a fuss at least about the obvious fake and request some 'compensation' as in the other products you mentioned as legit - or a reduction in an order of Anso's perhaps?

Worth a try surely. I guess it's possible he was shafted by his supplier! Good Luck


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)




----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

naugahyde said:


> Sucks...Could you kick up a fuss at least about the obvious fake and request some 'compensation' as in the other products you mentioned as legit - or a reduction in an order of Anso's perhaps?
> 
> Worth a try surely. I guess it's possible he was shafted by his supplier! Good Luck


 Yeah I do like the company just a shame about this... I took your advice and sent them an e-mail with the pics, along with the YouTube video showing the real pen beside the fake one. Hopefully something can be worked out. They do seem genuine (not like a "scam" company) and have been around for years with a good reputation, so hopefully it will turn out well.

Seems difficult to get legit GH through UK domestics though. Especially the whole Hyge .com, .cn, .com.cn, .asia fiasco. All the ones from the UK domestics seem to be the .coms. If they're good despite being copies (.cn is the real deal) it might be worth trying.

I'll likely try Anso's next as they seem to be the "in" thing right now. Or Pharmacom if anyone can vouch for their GH, I use them for most other stuff and they have verification codes which is always good.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

JackTorrance said:


> Yeah I do like the company just a shame about this... I took your advice and sent them an e-mail with the pics, along with the YouTube video showing the real pen beside the fake one. Hopefully something can be worked out. They do seem genuine (not like a "scam" company) and have been around for years with a good reputation, so hopefully it will turn out well.
> 
> Seems difficult to get legit GH through UK domestics though. Especially the whole Hyge .com, .cn, .com.cn, .asia fiasco. All the ones from the UK domestics seem to be the .coms. If they're good despite being copies (.cn is the real deal) it might be worth trying.
> 
> I'll likely try Anso's next as they seem to be the "in" thing right now. Or Pharmacom if anyone can vouch for their GH, I use them for most other stuff and they have verification codes which is always good.


 Anso's have been around since the 90s, rated by vets here - they have online verification via the website, and a sensible price point between generics & Western Pharma.

I know the source you mean now. Never used them but they aren't a fly by night outfit - hope you get it resolved.


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

naugahyde said:


> Anso's have been around since the 90s, rated by vets here - they have online verification via the website, and a sensible price point between generics & Western Pharma.
> 
> I know the source you mean now. Never used them but they aren't a fly by night outfit - hope you get it resolved.


 Yeah I did a lot of source research before ordering and have received good stuff from them before which is why I decided to take a chance on the Genos. I dropped them a line and very quickly they got back to me (even though it's like 1 a.m.) saying something must have happened with the supplier and they are going to look into it and get back to me. Fingers crossed


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

JackTorrance said:


> Yeah I did a lot of source research before ordering and have received good stuff from them before which is why I decided to take a chance on the Genos. I dropped them a line and very quickly they got back to me (even though it's like 1 a.m.) saying something must have happened with the supplier and they are going to look into it and get back to me. Fingers crossed


 A quick response like that is a good sign.


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

naugahyde said:


> A quick response like that is a good sign.


 Yep, they told me to get rid of the sus looking one and are sending me a replacement for free, so I'm pleased about that. They said it was a supplier issue. Might try Ansomone next time round anyway.


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

JackTorrance said:


> Yep, they told me to get rid of the sus looking one and are sending me a replacement for free, so I'm pleased about that. They said it was a supplier issue. Might try Ansomone next time round anyway.


 Result! Keep us posted how they work out for you...


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

naugahyde said:


> Result! Keep us posted how they work out for you...


 I followed their advice. Binned the dodgy Geno, pinned 1.8 iu of the other one. Not sure when I'm meant to feel sides (if at all at that dose!) but nothing so far. Went for a long jog a couple of hours after injecting.

When should I bump up the dosage?

Feeling excited though!


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

JackTorrance said:


> I followed their advice. Binned the dodgy Geno, pinned 1.8 iu of the other one. Not sure when I'm meant to feel sides (if at all at that dose!) but nothing so far. Went for a long jog a couple of hours after injecting.
> 
> When should I bump up the dosage?
> 
> Feeling excited though!


 If you are taking for so called 'Anti ageing' purposes ( so called because it doesn't actually extend life - but may improve the quality of life and the outward appearance of ageing somewhat ) I would just stay at that dose. If it is genuine Pharma Hgh that's about right. 1.5 -2iu Per Day.

You won't 'feel' anything for possibly a long time...and that's not necessarily a bad thing. Too many Bros associate 'Great' Gh with crippling carpal tunnel syndrome etc - Fail!

You need to run 3-6 months for the benefits to start - better LBM/vascularity, skin, mood, etc. Growth minimal at that dose unless combined with steroids. Even then...minimal.

What other compounds are you running if any?


----------



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

naugahyde said:


> If you are taking for so called 'Anti ageing' purposes ( so called because it doesn't actually extend life - but may improve the quality of life and the outward appearance of ageing somewhat ) I would just stay at that dose. If it is genuine Pharma Hgh that's about right. 1.5 -2iu Per Day.
> 
> You won't 'feel' anything for possibly a long time...and that's not necessarily a bad thing. Too many Bros associate 'Great' Gh with crippling carpal tunnel syndrome etc - Fail!
> 
> ...


 No other compounds yet but I was gonna do a standard Test Enanthate cycle soon while using GH.

Should I use a lower T dose while on GH? Expect different sides than usual?


----------



## naugahyde (May 18, 2017)

JackTorrance said:


> No other compounds yet but I was gonna do a standard Test Enanthate cycle soon while using GH.
> 
> Should I use a lower T dose while on GH? Expect different sides than usual?


 I don't see any reason why you should dial back your usual TE dose with GH, it's a synergistic effect. But I'm only a Trt guy! Though I have dabbled with other compounds on a low dose protocol, namely Deca.

This might be the time to reach out to more experienced Vets here if you need more detailed cycling advice.

Good Luck


----------

